# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Optimum Pharma

## BarabbasFCF

Anyone tried any of there gear?

----------


## BarabbasFCF

Anyone? About to run a test e cycle only with there gear. And since this is my first cycle kinda wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with there gear.

----------


## buresu

It's a Turkey based UG lab..good to go, have tried their bolde and now I'm on megabol...legit

----------


## bodybuilder

Been wondring about this lab myself, it has a good presentation.

----------


## XxAndreaxX

legit my ass!!! I was in hurry and had to buy fast. everything I buyed was legit, even Optimum pharma, checked on their page.
I took 2 vials, spent like 4 vials BTW.
Thaught, at least it should be Legit, puts made in Germany, and the marketing was very good thou. Something like Muscletech...
the results were with 250 Omnadren EW, Tren A 37,5ED, 25mg Proviron ED x8 weeks:
-3kg gains (at least lean gains)
-No strenght at all
-No sides except some insomnia and peeing difficulties
-Baaad baad PIP only from 0,5ml of tren (was forced to ED injection due nasty pips!!!!!)
-Allergic reactions crazy Itchy reactions all over the body due tren
-Got 1 sore shoulder now
-no shutdown

I know 250 of test is not much, but 75mg of tren EOD is a standard dose, my diet was in check.
I think it was veeeery underdosed, 3kg gains could be thanks to test and some wáter retention of the long ester of omnadren, and lean + hard aspect, due proviron and diet.
very disappointed, about to start a cycle with PROCHEM, did some shots, and no nasty PIPs until now, Because the only things I got from Optimum Pharma was a hell of pips.
Sadly Spain seems to be invaded by optimum pharma, and everyone says the same, crazy pips and no results and no sides.
A friend of mine, recently made a monocycle wit OP tren A, 1 vial, without PCT. he noticed nothing at all. no weight gain, no strenght gain, no insomnia, and no libido loss. only thing he noticed, a biiig pain in the ass for 2 days after every injection
screw optimum pharma!!!!!

----------

